# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Combinar la música y la magia.

## AleAGermanotta

Hola, hola! Les dejo un vídeo que termine el día de ayer, una rutina con cuerdas, y con un poco de música en piano tocada por mi. 




LINK:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sewd...LkSrYtsDTtsQLA

----------


## Iban

Cuando cortas la cuerda con la tijera simulada, se te atasca la mano, con la cuerda, y luego de pronto la mano que sostenía una tijera imaginaria, está sujetando un extremo de la cuerda y la tijera ya no existe. Aparte de que el momento pierde fluidez por el atasco, hay un error de guión: si la tijera te la has sacado del bolsillo, no se puede volatilizar en cero segundos. Prueba esto: soltar la cuerda justo antes de terminar de cerrar las tijeras, para que no coincidan en el espacio (para ello, coge el bucle por el que cortas al en la otra dirección: en vez de sacártelo de la cuerda que va hacia tu muñeca, coge cuerda que va en dirección a tus deos). El extremo libre caerá, y en la mano te seguirán quedando las tijeras, que podrás volver a guardar en el bolsillo.

No aprietes tanto los nudos, para que luego te cueste menos soltarlo, que si no queda poco estético.

En los momentos en los que tengas las dos cuerdas de igual tamaño en la mano, mete un dedo entre ellas para que estén separadas; colgando juntas y pegadas es mucho menos visual.

Cuando vuelves a atar las dos cuerdas de igual tamaño, sólo haces un nudo, y al mostrarlas se ve un nudo doble. Búscale una solución a eso. Lo mejor es hacer un nudo que no es nudo, seguido del nudo que luego haces.

Hay otra cosa que no me gusta, pero que no sé cómo ayudarte a resolver: en el minuto 1:25 y siguientes desaparece un extremo de la cuerda de una mano, y aparece en el otro. Pero inmediatamente muestras que son dos cuerdas. Y es una pena: la imagen de una cuerda con sólo dos extremos, pero no juntos, es tan visualmente alucinante, que es una lástima que lo machaques de la misma...

En la pesadilla del profesor, un fallo leve y uno grave. El leve es el momento en el que las cuerdas se transforman mágicamente en igual tamaño. Habrá gustos para todo, pero que se lo hagas en horizontal, y a la altura de los ojos de los espectadores hace que vean cómo se estiran como un chicle, y eso no queda bonito. Yo cuando lo hago intento cubrir la transformación con un movimiento mayor que cubre al menor de estirar las cuerdas. No me interesa el momento de la transformación, sino la situación inicial y la final.

El fallo gordo es que sabes que te has saltado un paso, y es el más importante de la pesadilla del profesor: el contar las cuerdas de una en una: de las tres, sólo has contado una, y eso es un error muy muy grave. Si no conoces la mecánica del cambio de manos, pregunta que te ayudamos.

El final tampoco me gusta. Si no tienes final para volverlas todas a tamaños diferentes, directamente termina ahí, con las tres cuerdas iguales. Porque hacerlas una bola en el puño, volver a sacarlas para mostrarlas distintas, para volver a hacer otra bola y guardártelo en el bolsillo es lo más distinto a un clímax final que se me puede ocurrir.

Excelente edición de vídeo.

Y sonríe un poco, hombre de Dios. :-)

----------


## Prendes

Muy buenas!!

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que ha dicho Iban.

Pero quería proponerte que probases a utilizar cuerdas más grandes. Yo creo que queda mucho mejor, me parece más bonito, más visual, no sé como explicarlo. Prueba y luego decides si te parece que queda mejor o no!

----------


## arahan70

De acuerdo con todo lo que te marca Iban y tal vez algo más, no mucho en realidad,pero le da un poco más de estructura. A lo mejor es sólo manía mía, pero así como hay paso 1, 2, 3... debe haber, creo yo, un orden para presentar los tamaños de las cuerdas, sea de la más corta a la más larga o al revés, pero en orden, creo que deja más claro la diferencia entre cada una y se fija más en la mente del observador. No es solo que son de diferente tamaño, sino que cada una es más grande o más pequeña que la anterior visiblemente. Por lo mismo es importante que cuentes las tres cuerdas por separado cuando son del mismo tamaño, como bien te dice Iban, para que se estructure mejor y para descartar la posibilidad de que el espectador suspicaz busque una lógica tramposa. Pero lo importante es que lo has hecho bien, y aún mejor,que lo puedes superar, ¡Ánimo! ...P.D. Grábalo de nuevo, aunque sea sólo para tí, incluso sin cambiar nada, más que la sonrisa, y verás que ya es un gran avance en lo que trasmites.¡Suerte!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Nada que aportar sobre lo que ya han aportado y si que volver a insistir en lo último que te han dicho por dos veces.
Veo a tanta gente haciendo juegos con música lenta y algo triste de piano que a veces me pregunto porque la eligieron. ¿Realmente pensaron en que le va al efecto? O simplemente le gustaron y dijeron: aquí mismo la pongo va ya va esto bien...
Alex,estás haciendo un juego de cuerdas sin hablar. Si no me cuentas algo triste o serio,me lo simbolizas con la cuerda y lo acompañas con la música el efecto no me trasmite nada,nada porque realmente no se lo que me quieres trasmitir.
Poner cara de poker y no tratar de expresar nada más que seriedad te puede valer para cortar a una mujer en dos,pero para un juego de cuerdas apoyado por solo música pues en mi opinión dice muy poco.

----------

